# 310Tb Golf Cart



## deepgfishing (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone used the outback 310 tb trailer to haul a golf cart?

I have hauled my bragger but wondered if anyone has hauled a cart


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have in my 230 RS. Are you having issues?


----------

